# PE Electrical Salary Survey



## Cyclone (May 22, 2007)

Anyone out there in South FLorida has any idea about Salary range for a PE electrical with 5 years of consulting experience.

Luis, I know you are from FL. Any Ideas??


----------



## grover (May 23, 2007)

These threads might help give you an idea. There's another thread in the general engineering forum about PE raises, too.

&lt;a href=&amp;quot;http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=916" target="_blank"&gt;

&lt;/a&gt;http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=916

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...p;#entry6573835

In VA, I was making $60k with 5 years experience and no PE, with no raise for a PE.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 23, 2007)

Can't help with this one.

I work for an utility company and my salary was 64,500 before the PE and now, after getting the PE a huge raise of 600 dollars, a year, for a total of 65,100 :Locolaugh:  :Locolaugh: :w00t:

Interviewed with consulting companies and asked for 75k a year, I have 5 years of experience on the field they were looking, and did not get the job. Offered me 67k, I did not take it and they went to a "_stronger_" candidate.

If you will accept my advice: Don't come to South Hell Florida for less than 75k a year. Less than that you are going to be on a tough spot to make a living. Unless your wife/husband makes at least 55k a year don't make the mistake of taking a job in South Florida for less than 75k. Just my opinion. I might be negative biased but that is my experience here. Oh God, How much I miss Chattanooga,TN


----------



## Freon (May 23, 2007)

Guy, I'd think about moving west. When I was interviewing a few months back, I recieved a several offers in the low 90s (In Texas) and as high as 110k (In Lousiana - read what ever into that you please). Even the consulting company I interviewed with offered to start me at over 90k. I am an old guy with a MS, but I don't think that shifts the pay scale to the right that much.

Freon, P.E.

Luis, I like the high-voltage sign. Where did you download it?


----------



## ktulu (May 23, 2007)

Luis said:


> Just my opinion. I might be negative biased but that is my experience here. Oh God, How much I miss Chattanooga,TN


Luis,

Don't apologize for stuff like that. What you feel is true, and will probably help out more than if you said "Come on down, the weather's beautiful..." When it comes to making a living, don't shortchange (no pun intended) anybody. (At least, I wouldn't want anybody to blow me a line of shit, when it comes to salaries, etc...)

My 

ktulu


----------



## Freon (May 23, 2007)

ktulu said:


> Luis,
> Don't apologize for stuff like that. What you feel is true, and will probably help out more than if you said "Come on down, the weather's beautiful..." When it comes to making a living, don't shortchange (no pun intended) anybody. (At least, I wouldn't want anybody to blow me a line of shit, when it comes to salaries, etc...)
> 
> My
> ...



I second the motion...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Luis is spot-on when it comes to salary and cost of living in South Florida. Also, you have to think about how long it will take you to lose the investment in your home when the Storm of the Millenia hits and wipes out the entirety of South Florida and the Everglades are thusly restored.

Okay ... a little dramatic license there, but Luis is right about salaries and life in South Florida.

JR


----------



## Caz Rad (Jun 18, 2007)

I just had my evaluation at work 2 weeks ago and received a nice little raise. Then last week I found out that I PASSED my PE exam. I think I will hold off telling them I passed for a few months to keeep them from saying, "Consider that your reward for passing the exam", or something of the sort. I want a separate reward for my hard work away from the office. I've put in the time, show me the dime.

12 years experience: Automation/Control and Power.

10 years out of college before taking the PE! Alot of relearning! :reading:


----------

